# Albino Cory cat for Molly tank?



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I am thinking about adding a Albino Corydoras Catfish for my molly tank, to keep it tidy. Would it be happy in this condition with about 3 balloon mollies?

Also, what's the life span of these fish? And what food do they need?

Thanks!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

They should be fine, but what size tank is it? I didn't see a tank in your signature with Molly in it... But Corydoras can live for several years. As for food they will pick thru the gravel eating all the little pieces of food, and Shrimp pellets. And stir the gravel to make sure it is soft enough for them to pick thru, with out hurting their barbels.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

It'll be a ten gallon. It currently has 2 serpaes, I'm waiting for them to die off before I get the mollies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO 10s a bit small for a good sized shoal and they are happier in groups. Instead, i'd get a single apple snail as a bottom feeder.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Would a pleco work?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Plecos don't really pick through gravel and get missed food. A yoyo loach or some kind of corydoras would definitely be best.


----------



## PROSTOCK442 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have 4 Albino's with my mollies, flag tetra, zebra danio's, cory cats & more. No problem at all...... The little guys are rather cute buzzing all about the tank, they like to play. Good luck.


----------



## beamer-crawdad (Mar 21, 2011)

if your gonna get a cory make sure you get 3 or more they love to be in groups gonna get some of my own pretty soon.


----------

